# Anyone buy Chicken Tenderloin from Costco?



## lina (Mar 12, 2003)

I have been buying these bags of individually frozen Tyson Chicken Tenderloins (Boneless Skinless) for ages... 

When I first bought it about a year ago I remember putting into fitday the serving size, etc. from the packaging...

It was...

*4 pcs *(about 5 oz)...120 cals/0g fat/1 g carb/29 g protein

I just checked recently and the new label said...

*2 pcs*.......................130 cals/1g fat/1g carb/29 g protein

So I know we have a lot of Costco/BJ shoppers here...Who else buys this chicken and what do you use for macros?

Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2003)

Lina,
I use to buy those and I remeber the first label you wrote as the one I would always use.  

Does the new label specify the ounces or does it just say 2 pieces?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

I use Tyson Mesquite grill!   Much more flavor and quicker cooking.


DP


----------



## lina (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Lina,
> I use to buy those and I remeber the first label you wrote as the one I would always use.
> 
> Does the new label specify the ounces or does it just say 2 pieces?



It just says 2 pieces


----------



## lina (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I use Tyson Mesquite grill!   Much more flavor and quicker cooking.
> 
> 
> DP



You know what we just were a little daring this weekend  and ventured out of our norm and bought one bag of those too...

Their flavouring is good but lots of additives, sodium, etc. and is that a real whole piece of chicken or is it like the chicken burgers like Mc Chicken sandwiches where it's ground up chicken shaped into a patty?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Don't know..it just tastes good enough not to get tired of it and it works for me!  At the end of severe cut (and I don't worry about sodium most of the time)...I go to regular chicken breasts. 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> You know what we just were a little daring this weekend  and ventured out of our norm and bought one bag of those too...
> 
> Their flavouring is good but lots of additives, sodium, etc. and is that a real whole piece of chicken or is it like the chicken burgers like Mc Chicken sandwiches where it's ground up chicken shaped into a patty?



 We were getting some kinda mc chicken crap stuff, lol...and just found a different kind, twice as much for $8 cheaper...and it's real chicken breast! LOL


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2003)

I buy thier 6.2(?) pound bag, 19 chicken breasts, full size for $2.14 a pound (about 14 bucks).


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

Same here. I dont care for the tenderloins because they have that rubbery string in them, but I too did notice the difference. Talk about confusing your macros


----------



## Lorraine (Mar 15, 2003)

I get mine in bulk from my grocery store for $1.89/lb.  Mine don't contain that rubbery string that Britney mentioned.  But I think I know what you're talking about.  That's a tendon of some kind, right?

I guess I don't buy the packages from Costco/Sam's/BJ's because of the sodium listed is higher than what is listed for fresh.  And I'm assuming it's because there's a sodium based preservative used during the freezing and packng process.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2003)

Turkey burgers I get are 12g fat and 28g protein


----------

